# Big trout, low weights??



## Fisherdad1 (Oct 4, 2007)

I fished the optimist rodeo this weekend and did well on fishing, but finished only 4th in Speckled trout. Had a question. I caught a 26 inch speck (personal best in length) but it only weighed 4.62 lbs. That seemed low to me. Last year in the same rodeo (though it was held late May), I caught a 25.25 inch fish that weighed in at 5.34 lbs. I also had a 23.5 inch fish last May that went 4.52 lbs. The fish this year looks plenty thick (see pic from this year), but I am wondering if they just get heavier for their length as the year goes on. That is the only thing I can figure.

BTW - I do not usually target or kill the big girls unless it is a tourney. The two fish below are 23 and 26 inches. I also caught and released another 23.5 inch fish. One was caught Saturday and the bigger was caught Sunday. One on a mirrodine, the other on a big live bait.
Fisherdad1


----------



## mjg21 (Sep 5, 2012)

Nice fish.. monster!


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

They just are recently spawned out


----------



## BY Ryan (Apr 28, 2013)

Yep, post spawn and hungry. I caught a 25" trout the other day that weighed 6 lbs, but it was fat and full of roe. It also had an empty stomach which is odd.

Bummer about the tourney, but those are some respectable trout.


----------



## rfh21 (May 17, 2012)

Fisherdad, did you happen to filet them and find out if they were males or females? Could be big males which never get as heavy or fat as the females.


----------



## Fisherdad1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Biggest was a female with roe, but not a lot of roe for its size. Both had completely empty stomachs.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Post spawn weight. A little roe is normal after spawning. I caught a 5.5lb 31' trout last year.


----------



## rfh21 (May 17, 2012)

I was curious because I found the same last year when I caught my best length, 27" female trout under 5 lbs. I'm from Mississippi originally and get spoiled catching 22" fish that are near 4 lbs during the spawn. Seems to me the fish over here just aren't quite as fat.

Those are still some studs to be proud of that you got there though, no doubt about that.


----------



## FishFighter92 (Jul 10, 2012)

I caught one the other day that was really light... pretty sure she was post spawn. I honestly couldn't tell. I opened her up and she had 2 orange sacs inside and then I opened those up but it didn't have any eggs inside just a orange substance. I was wondering about it if it was a pre-spawn or post-spawn female, I wouldn't have killed it if I knew more about it but it was the biggest I have caught to date.


----------



## BY Ryan (Apr 28, 2013)

Fish, keeping one of those big ladies here and there isn't a problem. We are right on the line of desirable trout survival rates, so our fishery can afford it. Fortunately this is one time that the FWC got it right!

Honestly though, hungry post spawn females will take most anything you throw at them these days if you're in the right place, and if you didn't keep it the next guy would.


----------



## todd in the bay (Oct 3, 2007)

FisherDad, 
Your's are mighty respectable Trout.
WoW!
I love catchin' trout.


----------



## tmber8 (Mar 2, 2011)

Trout actually spawn several times throughout the year. In fact the spawning season can last up to 4 months depending on what part of Florida you are in. They are called "multiple spawner".

The reason you are seeing eggs still in a trout that have "spawned out" is because new eggs are being formed for the next spawning event. 

Females broadcast eggs every 4-9 days during the spawning season, which can last from March-September, with a peak in the month of May in this region of Florida. 

Last week I saw a 6+ lb female trout, with two "smaller" 3 lb trout almost riding the bigger fish. Very cool to see. I assume they were waiting for her to drop her eggs so they could fertilize them and spread their genes with a "stud" mama.


----------

